# Humic Acid and Milorganite at Same Time?



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

The Lawn Rebel is in my soul and I just want to throw errrr down
In years past I have only been using Scotts Turf Builder period with Good results. This Year,
I want to add Humic Acid into the mix and I am getting crazy and wanting to try some milorganite too.
Are these compatable? My uneducated guess is Humic is a "transporter" of nutrients and Milorganite is a organic fertilizer, therefore would be no different than me throwin down some humic followed by some turfbuilder? Correct?
Thoughts


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Last year I used them on the same day or on back to back days when my schedule did not allow for me get both down on the same day.


----------

